# English Grammar Toons



## ELToons

Some self-made videos about grammar. Parents can use it to teach young kids. Thumbs up if you enjoy the video! Thankies!


----------



## ELToons

How to get 100 marks every time. No more stress...
Enjoy! And happy labor day!


----------



## mshmsh

Thanks.


----------

